

Inside the Anonymous Hacking File on the Steubenville 'Rape Crew' - erickhill
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/national/2013/01/inside-anonymous-hacking-file-steubenville-rape-crew/60502/

======
fatjokes
I'll never understand the idolatry of athletes. Football in America, soccer in
Europe, hockey in Canada. If sports fans spent as much playing sports versus
watching it, the world (especially America) would be in better health.

~~~
jlgreco
My thought is that it is a manifestation of a tendency for tribalism that was
selected for during the hundreds of thousands of years before modern society
made the concept largely obsolete.

That would at least explain why people affiliate with teams based on
geography, which doesn't make sense to me otherwise.

 _(There have probably been thousands of proper studies on the topic. I have
read none of them.)_

------
PeterisP
The big pain point is not the rapist kids, but the adult cover-up. OK, there
are charges for the rape and there will be a (hopefully) just trial for that.

But what would it take to put behind bars the justice system adults involved
in the numerous alleged instances of covering up ? Their (alleged) crime is
even more disgusting and it directly facilitates numerous other rape cases
that didn't go to trial; they are harming more girls than the footballers
themselves.

------
kenjackson
Since people tweeted about it and posted video/pictures that presumably
crosses state borders, can the FBI get involved to prosecute these players? It
seems clear the locals are all in cahoots.

~~~
mynameishere
My goodness yes. If the feds get involved, the Mann act will almost certainly
have them incarcerated even if actual rape isn't proven.

------
obstacle1
"As you are probably aware, this web site was recently hacked into illegally
numerous times by a _terrorist group_."

Wow, really? If this guy turns out to be guilty of possession, this is a
glaring example of how meaningless the term "terrorist" has become in the USA.

~~~
tptacek
Random website authors in Steubenville, Ohio are using the term "terrorist"
hyperbolically. This tells us something about America. Specifically: that
random website operators in parts of America are, as statistics have long
assured us, dumb.

~~~
obstacle1
>this is a glaring example of

This instance of the abuse of the term "terrorist" is _an example of_ , not
_proof of_.

Further the author isn't using the term hyperbolically, he is making a direct
claim. Namely, that the people who "hacked" his site _are terrorists_.

~~~
astrodust
By that definition so is the FBI and the police since they might frighten
people.

Hacking is not terrorism.

~~~
obstacle1
This is my point when I say, in my original post, that:

>this is a glaring example of how meaningless the term "terrorist" has become
in the USA.

------
lostlogin
I think your missing a huge opportunity. Help someone grow up in the way you
didn't get to. Minimise and prevent the bad things that happened to you from
happening to them. Do it the best way you can. If this is the only reason
you're not having children, it seems a shame as your experiences can be used
to better others lives.

Edit: argh, sorry, this was a reply to damn, who's comment is below and had me
feeling rather depressed!

~~~
jessedhillon
If that's your motive, then adopt. There are perfectly fine children,
languishing in child welfare systems, who need good people to show them how to
be decent humans. The world has no lack of humans, which would require us to
keep creating new ones -- let's take care of the ones we have already.

In my opinion, opting for biological procreation fails the Categorical
Imperative (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categorical_imperative>), thereby
making that option unethical. Common-sensically, again, what is the
rationalization for choosing to create a new human when you have the power to
rescue a condemned innocent? Almost every answer reduces to vanity.

~~~
pyre

      > Common-sensically, again, what is the rationalization
      > for choosing to create a new human when you have
      > the power to rescue a condemned innocent?
    

Rescuing a condemned innocent is difficult. Sometimes moreso than having a
child of your own. Children in the system tend to be special needs of some
sort whether it's behavioural issues, learning disabilities, or mentally
challenged. Having your own child comes with such risks, but you're already
invested by the time those risks bear out.

------
chill1
Here seems to be the definitive source for the information concerning this
incident: <http://localleaks.blogs.ru/>

~~~
coenhyde
I'm glad we have Anonymous. I hope they bring a world of hurt to those
involved in the rape and cover up.

~~~
objclxt
I don't know if you'd say that when they inevitably manage to collapse a case.

Clearly, it is a good thing that Anonymous is drawing attention to this case:
going by the Atlantic's and the NYTime's reporting, there's a lot of suspect
stuff going on and it should absolutely be investigated by people without any
skin in the game.

 _However_ , Anonymous are not lawyers. Releasing potential evidence into the
public eye is _hugely problematic_ , because it may in the end not be
admissible.

Suppose there exists a piece of evidence that appears to absolutely and
totally prove the guilt of the accused. However, this evidence is inadmissible
in court (this happens more than you might think). The jury wouldn't get to
see or hear about this evidence. Now, imagine this key piece of evidence is
leaked before the trial by somebody like Anonymous. Suddenly, it's everywhere,
all over the news. The defence team are going to have a field day: it's
mistrial time. Their client can't possibly receive a fair trial.

So I am in two minds about this: on the one hand, it's undoubtedly a good
thing that attention is being drawn to this case. This would have been
unlikely to happen on such a large scale if Anonymous hadn't gotten involved.

On the other, if Anonymous keep going down this road they _will_ cause a
mistrial. And that's going to result in the complete opposite of what they're
trying to achieve.

------
dmix
I'm curious who KnightSec is. This seems to be their first attack and they are
using this name quite liberally.

I'm curious if they'll turn into another LuzSec.

------
nashequilibrium
If you have a daughter this is so scary! Thanks for posting.

~~~
w1ntermute
High school football players are treated like Gods in small-town America, and
are allowed a shocking amount of leeway in terms of behavior. It's sad to see
people turn so irrational over a game of teenage boys knocking one another
over and playing with a ball. I never personally understood the fascination,
which certainly didn't do me any social favors when I was in high school.

~~~
nashequilibrium
What is amazing is that the adults in this whole tragedy are acting
irresponsible and like kids. These adults also hold position of power like
police officers and prosecutors.

~~~
kaliblack
I wish I was amazed by adults being irresponsible and immature.

